# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در موردرشته رادیو لوژی فک و دهان و پوست

## light

سلام برای رفتن به این رشته ابتدا باید در کدام رشته دانشگاهی تحصیل کرد از رشته تکنولوژی پرتوشناسی با همون رادیولوژی میشه به این رشته گرایش پیدا کرد لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## light

کسی نیس اطلاعاتی در این زمینه داشته باشه ؟

----------


## Alfredo

باید پزشکی بخونید و بعد برید تخصص رادیولوژی

----------


## light

> باید پزشکی بخونید و بعد برید تخصص رادیولوژی


نمیشه رادیو لوژی خند بعد گرایش پیدا کرد به این؟ چون رادیو لوژی هست این رشته هم

----------


## Alfredo

> نمیشه رادیو لوژی خند بعد گرایش پیدا کرد به این؟ چون رادیو لوژی هست این رشته هم


نه..چه ربطی دارن به هم ؟ شما تو اینی که میگین تکنسین میشین پزشک که نمیشین که.

----------


## light

> نه..چه ربطی دارن به هم ؟ شما تو اینی که میگین تکنسین میشین پزشک که نمیشین که.


خب یه عکس فقط میگیره از دندون و فک نیاز به چه دانشی داره که باید پزشکی بخونه اصن درباره بیماری طرف که نظری نمیده فقط عکس میگیره میده به طرف

----------


## Alfredo

> خب یه عکس فقط میگیره از دندون و فک نیاز به چه دانشی داره که باید پزشکی بخونه اصن درباره بیماری طرف که نظری نمیده فقط عکس میگیره میده به طرف


ببینید اینی که میگید عکس میگیره کار تکنسین هست و ربطی به اون رشته نداره.شما تو تکنسین رادیولوژی نحوه کار با دستگاه و مرتو و این چیز ها رو یاد میگیرید و دیگه هرجا میتونین زیر نظر یک متخصص کار کنید..و ربطی به شاخه و این چیزا نداره..ولی شخص شاخه ی رادیولوژی فک و.. رو برای پزشکی و تخصص میگن و فقط پزشک میتونه بهش برسه..شما بگید میتونید برای یه متخصص رادیولوژیست فک و صورت توی مطبش کار کنید و وقتی نیست یا ...عکس بگیرید بدید بقیه ؟ بله میتونید ! ..ایا میتونید به عنوان یک رادیولوژیست فک و صورت کار کنید و دستگاه بخرید و کار کنید شخصی ؟ خیر..نمیتونید..

----------


## light

> ببینید اینی که میگید عکس میگیره کار تکنسین هست و ربطی به اون رشته نداره.شما تو تکنسین رادیولوژی نحوه کار با دستگاه و مرتو و این چیز ها رو یاد میگیرید و دیگه هرجا میتونین زیر نظر یک متخصص کار کنید..و ربطی به شاخه و این چیزا نداره..ولی شخص شاخه ی رادیولوژی فک و.. رو برای پزشکی و تخصص میگن و فقط پزشک میتونه بهش برسه..شما بگید میتونید برای یه متخصص رادیولوژیست فک و صورت توی مطبش کار کنید و وقتی نیست یا ...عکس بگیرید بدید بقیه ؟ بله میتونید ! ..ایا میتونید به عنوان یک رادیولوژیست فک و صورت کار کنید و دستگاه بخرید و کار کنید شخصی ؟ خیر..نمیتونید..


مثلا من رفتم دندون پزشکی و دکتر گفت اول باید بری یک عکس از دندونات بگیری بعد من رفتم رادیولوژی فقط طرف کارش عکس گرفتن بود و سریع عکس گرفت داد بهم الان یعنی این شخص 7 سال پزشکی خونده بعد گرایش به این رشته پیدا کرده ؟:/

----------

